# Trek Mamba 29 vs. Specialized Rockhopper 29



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

Hello,
I am just getting into Biking to a couple of bikes for a ride last night and really like the 29ers.
To bikes that stood out for comfort and affordability were the Trek Mamba and the Specialized Rockhopper. Also tested the specailized Hardrock which to me didnt feel to bad but the guy at the shop said it was a very simple bike and wasnt that great I should really pay the extra few hundred bucks and go with the rockhopper.
Just wondering has anyone had any experience with these bikes. Any suggestions on which one to go with and why?
Also any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have kinda kept my eye on craigslist and ebay. but me being new to the whole bike scene i have no idea what im loking for and whether or not they are good deal or not.
Thanks.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

The Rockhopper is a great bike, can't go wrong with that choice.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

The mamba has a better drivetrain. Arguably easier brakes to bleed when you need to work on them (if that's yo thang). Also it has 32 mm stanchions for the fork which will make it a stiffer, longer lasting product. In the end it comes down to which one is more comfortable to YOU. Get on them both and ride them and see which one you like better.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I would recommend the Trek Mamba (and I own a Specialized) because of the fork over all other parts. The XC32 is the replacement for the Tora and is a durable and quite capable fork. It's heavy and uses some fairly primitive damping technology, but it will survive true off-road riding. The same cannot be said of the Suntour XCR on the Rockhopper. It uses smaller diameter stanchions and plastic bushings that even Suntour admits are not up to full off-riding. They are "recreational use only" which means basically bike paths and light trails.


----------



## Mountain916 (Apr 9, 2012)

How much can you pick up the Mamba for? My LBS has one for $899 at the moment. They may do $900 OTD which is making me a little itchy. Also the bikes direct ones are pretty sweet component wise, but the frames are kinda ugly.


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

Get the Trek.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

My son has the Rockhopper. It would be perfect if it had a better crankset and fork. Get the Mamba unless you feel like upgrading. I actually like the Rockhopper more, but the subpar parts really suck. Had I known it wasn't really for riding hard trails, i wouldn't have purchased the bike. It's too bad because the bike is capable of more.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd go with the Trek for the reasons already listed... I'm also a Specialized owner.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the Mamba and I love it!!


----------



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

Mountain916 said:


> How much can you pick up the Mamba for? My LBS has one for $899 at the moment. They may do $900 OTD which is making me a little itchy. Also the bikes direct ones are pretty sweet component wise, but the frames are kinda ugly.


Yeah my LBS is at 960 before tax. so I am on the lookout for like a closeout deal maybe. I have to admit I liked the Trek a biut more. But am suprised how many people Trek or specialized thought it wouldbe more 50/50.
Also is this a good option for me. Is the trek mamba a good all around bike what i am looking for is a bike i can take cross country, take on some trails but also maybe ride to work on nicer sunny days.
thanks


----------



## WC_Mike (May 23, 2012)

Went to my local TREK dealer last night and he said I should also try the Marlin if I am a little strapped for cash.
To be honest I didn't notice a difference from the Marlin to the Mamba other then the sticker price. which was 200ish. They also had a TREK 8.4DS for $829 which was between the Marlin and the Mamba in pricing.


----------



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)

Biggest difference I felt between the marlin and the mamba was the brakes. 

The hydros felt so good on the mamba. 

**parking lot ride only**


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

WC_Mike said:


> Hello,
> I am just getting into Biking to a couple of bikes for a ride last night and really like the 29ers.
> To bikes that stood out for comfort and affordability were the Trek Mamba and the Specialized Rockhopper. Also tested the specailized Hardrock which to me didnt feel to bad but the guy at the shop said it was a very simple bike and wasnt that great I should really pay the extra few hundred bucks and go with the rockhopper.
> Just wondering has anyone had any experience with these bikes. Any suggestions on which one to go with and why?
> ...


Trek Mamba! It has a better drivetrain and brakeset.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

I had to make the same choice a few weeks ago. I ended up gong with the RH 29 because I liked the way it felt better. You can always upgrade parts later, so I would ride both and decide which one feels better and go with that one.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

First an foremost - which feels better? Component quality means very little if the frame doesn't feel right to you.

For me, the following are the most important criteria for buying a bike (in order):
1) Frame - if it doesn't feel right, don't buy it. You can muck around with stem length and offset seatposts to correct a poorly-fitting frame, but only to a certain extent and there are trade-offs.
2) Fork - big difference in ride quality, not worth it to replace aftermarket for an entry-level bike (might as well spend the $$$ initially and be further ahead).
3/4) Brakes - very important for ride quality, can be expensive to replace aftermarket.
3/4) Wheelset - cheap wheelsets usually weigh a ton. Again, expensive to replace aftermarket, may not be worth it if you are buying an entry-level bike 
5) Drivetrain - I've found that even a mediocre drivetrain will shift well if it's properly maintained. This stuff may get replaced more frequently than other parts (wear on chain/rings, r. derailleurs are exposed to damage). Okay to skimp a bit, upgrade when replacing
6) Everything else


----------



## mo6500 (Feb 14, 2011)

*and the winner is...*

Chek this out:
Best Mountain Bikes Under $1,000 - Updated For 2012 - BikeRadar


----------



## tripnox (Jul 29, 2011)

I own a Rockhopper Comp 29er and I'm not loving the geometry.


----------



## Buckley29er (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the rockhopper expert 29 and really enjoy it. It was my first 29er and it is a blast to ride. It was a perfect entry level bike but I will definately be upgrading this year. I had a solid year of completly trouble free ridding on it. I am not too hard on bikes but don't ***** foot either. Ride both and see what suites you best; that was the best advice I got when I was looking last year. I had my mind made on a giant until I rode it and ended up with the rockhopper. For the money you won't be disappointed IMO.


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

I want this bike


----------



## Akmike123 (Jun 4, 2012)

I would go withe the trek, it's a good bike, I don't own but have ridden


----------



## Things and Stuff (Jun 5, 2012)

Is the geometry of the Trek GF's really that well-liked? Or is it marketing?


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

Things and Stuff said:


> Is the geometry of the Trek GF's really that well-liked? Or is it marketing?


IMO, all of their frames have good geometry, GF or not.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would get the mamba.


----------



## kazpr (May 6, 2008)

Go with the Mamba. If you plan on going off road definitely get the Mamba over the Marlin. I bought the Marlin trying to save a few $$ and really am regretting it now. The shock is the part I dislike about the Marlin myself.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

kazpr said:


> Go with the Mamba. If you plan on going off road definitely get the Mamba over the Marlin. I bought the Marlin trying to save a few $$ and really am regretting it now. The shock is the part I dislike about the Marlin myself.


I bought the marlin i weigh 250 and no problem with the shock and the brakes have enough power to stop me anywhere. to tell you the truth as long as everything is adjusted properly i wouldn't spend a dollar more for a different fork unless it came with a better frame the wahoo through the cobia use the same frame so unless your buying the x-cal for 1800 I say go with the marlin


----------



## zodiac88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Now I can't decide on whether to stick with the RH comp 29 2011 model that I found on sale for 763$ or start looking for a Trek Mamba on sale somewhere! I think the search to find another good sale like I found with the RH may take quite a while yet though... hmm....


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

zodiac88 said:


> Now I can't decide on whether to stick with the RH comp 29 2011 model that I found on sale for 763$ or start looking for a Trek Mamba on sale somewhere! I think the search to find another good sale like I found with the RH may take quite a while yet though... hmm....


The 2011 RH Comp 29 is an enigma - while the parts could be better, the frame is a sleeper. It is the only RH model to come with sliding dropouts so you can convert to single speed easily.









At the end of the day, buy the frame that feels best followed by the components.


----------



## zodiac88 (Jun 9, 2012)

That's the only problem though, I can't test ride anything. I'm going off of a previous Hardrock I used to own that got stolen, I live up in Alaska now and not in one of the big cities. And now that I looked at someone else's post about bike size I'm rethinking buying the RH, they only have the 21" frame and I think that may be a bit big for me, but they have a 19" in the 2011 Hardrock Sport Disc 29, I wanted to go with the slightly better RH but not if it won't fit me properly. The HR is on sale for 534$ what do yall think?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

How tall are you? I'm 6'2" and I find my 21" RH Comp 29 fits me really well. YMMV obviously.


----------



## zodiac88 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm just over 5'11 and thinking that the 21 may be too big, I wish I could remember what size frame my old hardrock was it would help me out in this situation.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

zodiac88 said:


> I'm just over 5'11 and thinking that the 21 may be too big, I wish I could remember what size frame my old hardrock was it would help me out in this situation.


I'd recommend a L at the most. The XL has a long top tube.


----------



## xcHUCKER29er (Jun 10, 2012)

Get the new banshee prime, just read a review on that bad boy in bike magazine and it looks awesome!


----------



## Tpsh (Sep 14, 2011)

WC_Mike said:


> Went to my local TREK dealer last night and he said I should also try the Marlin if I am a little strapped for cash.
> To be honest I didn't notice a difference from the Marlin to the Mamba other then the sticker price. which was 200ish. They also had a TREK 8.4DS for $829 which was between the Marlin and the Mamba in pricing.


If you plan on doing any type of trail riding I would avoid the Marlin. I bought one for my wife almost 3 weeks ago and found the front fork leaking oil. I think its a perfect bike for around town but the stock fork is not up to any type of gentle abuse.


----------



## Tpsh (Sep 14, 2011)

zodiac88 said:


> I'm just over 5'11 and thinking that the 21 may be too big, I wish I could remember what size frame my old hardrock was it would help me out in this situation.


i am 5'11" w/ a 32" inseam and my wifes Marlin is a 19" and I fit on the bike but it feels a little big. I think I would be better suited to a 17" frame for trail riding.

ETA I think Trek 29er frames are different than 26" frames even tho they're marked with the same frame size.


----------



## jackofall (May 7, 2012)

I took my wife's new Mamba WSD for a ride and liked it a lot.


----------



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

I am 5' 10" with 32in inseam and I got the 2012 17.5 RH 29". Fits great.


----------



## querulous (Sep 4, 2012)

Actually joined just to respond to this question. Owned both. Had my 2013 RH 29er stolen. Now own a 2013 Mamba 29er. The Mamba is a much better bike, IMO.

Fork, brakes, and drivetrain are far superior on the Mamba. For me, the Mamba feels way more solid and way more put together. The RH felt like it was going to fall apart when I really pushed it on the trail. Even in the city, the RH was creaking every which way trying to get up to speed. I am 6'0" 180lbs, so I wasn't "too big" for the bike. It's just the components. They are crap on the RH.


----------



## TheyCallMeWillis (May 29, 2012)

I bought myself a Trek Marlin at the beginning of the summer (loved the green) and the only things I really couldn't stand about it was the brakes. Noisy pieces of trash they were, I decided for some unknown reason to spend $400 cdn and have a set of XT's put on there. Not the most economical option but I love the bike to pieces now. Handles 4 ft drops with relative ease, the fork seems to be holding up just fine. Honestly for the type of riding I do (Ladies Only on Mt. Fromme would be a good example) the bike is amazing. I love it!
Just my two cents, I can only imagine the Mamba is just as good (same frame, only slightly higher specced)


----------



## mykill84 (Sep 3, 2012)

Both will be good bikes.

I have a 2011 Rockhopper I just bought used. I need to get my pedals on it but it is a solid bike. Components did what they were supposed to. I bought it cuz of the frame. I plan on keeping this bike awhile and I will upgrade as things break. You will be happy with either.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

querulous said:


> Actually joined just to respond to this question. Owned both. Had my 2013 RH 29er stolen. Now own a 2013 Mamba 29er. The Mamba is a much better bike, IMO.
> 
> Fork, brakes, and drivetrain are far superior on the Mamba. For me, the Mamba feels way more solid and way more put together. The RH felt like it was going to fall apart when I really pushed it on the trail. Even in the city, the RH was creaking every which way trying to get up to speed. I am 6'0" 180lbs, so I wasn't "too big" for the bike. It's just the components. They are crap on the RH.


Wow, I am surprised to read this. My 2012 RH 29 has been pretty bad ass. I'm 6' 200 lbs, and this bike has been solid, and I don't take it down paths either. I have had no issues with it at all, and I have not even taken it in for it's tune up yet. It has been very quiet, even after riding it on rough, rocky trails. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love my 2012 trek mamba, I started this summer at 300lbs without gear and with this bike have got down to 255lbs. The bike is strong putting up to some serious abuse from a large aggressive rider. I frequently ride with buddies who have a Marlin and a Cobia. I would not even look at the Marlin way heavier than my bike and handles funny with thinner handlebars in my opinion. I have bent and replaced my front wheel and have trued the wheelset many times.

I would recommend this bike to anyone looking for any entry level 29er


----------



## TheyCallMeWillis (May 29, 2012)

Lupob6 said:


> I love my 2012 trek mamba, I started this summer at 300lbs without gear and with this bike have got down to 255lbs. The bike is strong putting up to some serious abuse from a large aggressive rider. I frequently ride with buddies who have a Marlin and a Cobia. I would not even look at the Marlin way heavier than my bike and handles funny with thinner handlebars in my opinion. I have bent and replaced my front wheel and have trued the wheelset many times.
> 
> I would recommend this bike to anyone looking for any entry level 29er


Huh, way heavier you say? Well you do know that the frame is shared between the two bikes, and the components are not THAT much different. If you're worried about the bars being to thin, that's a sub $100 upgrade, not worth bashing the bike over.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

I know the frame is shared but the suntour fork is heavier than my xc32 tk, I also have made a couple of upgrades, but his bike was noticeably heavier than mine when riding.


----------



## weedsnager (Aug 15, 2012)

If you guys had to pick Between the rockhopper 29 comp vs. the mamba, are you still choosing the mamba?
(I'm assuming all previous comments were on the standard rockhopper and not the comp version)


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, you guys are killing me...I just bought a Raleigh Talus 5.0 a few weeks ago & after reading this thread I'm having thoughts of trading it in on a Trek...I must resist!!!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Love my 12' Mamba. It's been great thru every type of riding. Adding compression damping on the fork made a HUGE difference for me. Not just lock/unlock.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

tripnox said:


> I own a Rockhopper Comp 29er and I'm not loving the geometry.


After going out on several bikes at a demo, i realized how important this is. I would like to get a 29er next year, and geometry/feel/pedal-positioning is going to have the most weight in my selection. I'm not really fond of how my Hardrock feels compared to the XC geometry of the Carve Expert, or S-works Stumpy carbon (HT).


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Everybody loves their own bike! It's part of the human experience. Nobody that bought a Rockhopper wants to regret it, and same with the Mamba. Bias burns bright my friend. ...I parking lot rode both about a month ago. The Rockhopper felt more comfortable, but the Mamba felt more quality. I went with a Mamba and have no regrets.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought the marlin myself and lbs gave me sweet deal on forks for a mamba (yes ordered as mamba new replacement instead of retail forks) and have loved this bike ever since. I've since upgraded a lot (only stock part is seatpost) but decent forks vs suntours cheap line is a huge difference in performance and weight. Buy the mamba stay away from the cheap suntour forks. Only low end fork from suntour I've tried and term as usable are the xcm v3 hlo (not mlo). Rest below raidon are crap.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bldgengineer (Jul 16, 2013)

When I went shopping I tried out both the marlin and the rockhopper. Both in Medium and Small sizes. I loved the rockhopper's geometry over the trek's. I have nothing against Trek, it's just my body shape. I ended up buying a medium hardrock disc 29 and like the LBS suggested for my riding style. If for whatever reason, I start taking excursions out to the mountains of western MD and WV, I may just go ahead and get a rockhopper expert. For right now I'm very happy


----------

